# Tub Spout leaking during shower



## homenoob (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey guys,

Literally brand new to fixing anything in the home. I know this is probably one of the most frequent questions, and I apologize, but hear me out!

Basically I want to know what tools, supplies, materials, etc I will need to fix this. Is it just going to be twisting off the sprout and putting a new one on, or do I need to do multiple other things with my current set up.

Just going to attach photos here of what my shower looks like. I basically want to order the stuff I need off Amazon if possible, because it is cheaper. Tell me if there are certain parts I absolutely shouldn't order off Amazon or if all the parts you tell me are fine.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 1, 2012)

I can't see the entire underside of the tub spout against the wall but, there are two common types.  The first type will unscrew and the other type will pull off after loosening the set screw.  You can order a universal type where the internal connections will adapt to fit either type of spout.  When using the screw on type, be sure to wrap the copper threads with teflon tape to prevent leaks.  The one you have shown in the picture is not a cheap plastic, chrome plated brand.  You can expect to pay upwards of $30-50 to replace with like quality.


----------



## homenoob (Jul 1, 2012)

kok328 said:


> I can't see the entire underside of the tub spout against the wall but, there are two common types.  The first type will unscrew and the other type will pull off after loosening the set screw.  You can order a universal type where the internal connections will adapt to fit either type of spout.  When using the screw on type, be sure to wrap the copper threads with teflon tape to prevent leaks.  The one you have shown in the picture is not a cheap plastic, chrome plated brand.  You can expect to pay upwards of $30-50 to replace with like quality.



Hey,

It is flush against the wall.

What types of tools will I need to unscrew/screw it back on, or am I basically treating the shower sprout as a screw and just have to unscrew it and screw another one on?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome Noob  . . . This could be an easy fix.  The tub spout can probably be removed and remplaced by unscrewing it (counter-clockwise).  Replacement spouts with the same diverter (the little thingy you pull up) are readily available although the length of the spout is critical to getting a good seal against the wall.

While Amazon might seem like a good idea, you should remove the existing one and take it to a Home Depot or?? so they can match the dimensions.  Buy some teflon tape ($1.00) and some mold resistant bathroom caulk.

Clean the existing threads of the pipe stub coming out of the wall so they are relatively clear of old debris.  Don;t get all weird about this, just generally clean it.  Wrap the end of the stub tightly with the teflon tape, winding four times clockwise (as you face to shower wall) to ensure good coverage.

Screw the replacement spout in place until it seats against the shower wall.  You should feel the bite of the teflon tape take hold.  Put a thin bead of caulk around the spout at the wall and smooth it with your finger.  Let it cure 1/2 day at the least.

DONE.

Have fun and come back again soon.


----------



## homenoob (Jul 3, 2012)

CallMeVilla said:


> Welcome Noob  . . . This could be an easy fix.  The tub spout can probably be removed and remplaced by unscrewing it (counter-clockwise).  Replacement spouts with the same diverter (the little thingy you pull up) are readily available although the length of the spout is critical to getting a good seal against the wall.
> 
> While Amazon might seem like a good idea, you should remove the existing one and take it to a Home Depot or?? so they can match the dimensions.  Buy some teflon tape ($1.00) and some mold resistant bathroom caulk.
> 
> ...




Hey buddy, thanks!

So after looking closer today(wasn't home yesterday), the current spout isn't remotely flush against the wall. There is at least an inch between the spout and the wall.

What specifically should I be doing with regards to this? If I take off the spout and bring it to home depot for the same type, that seems like a bad idea!


----------



## kok328 (Jul 3, 2012)

you may have to cut the length of the pipe before installing a new one in order to get it to meet the wall, then use some caulk to bridge the gap.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 3, 2012)

The stub from the wall is too long.  No problem.

Measure the existing gap, say 3/4"  . . . remove spout.  The stub is connected to the supply line with a threaded fitting.  Use a wrench to remove the stub.

Go to your version of Home Depot and get a new stub cut and threaded that is 1/2" shorter.  Buy pipe sealant (bottle with brush, usually white or gray sealant).  Generously coat both threaded ends of the new stub and screw it tightly back into the wall.  Install the new spout, getting tight and close to the wall.  Apply mold resistant caulk as previously indicated.

Take a shower to clean yourself up.


----------

